# pure gum, theraband, or latex rubber?



## vfabrizio (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi I was just wondering what the best is for all around shooting (pure gum rubber, theraband gold or latex rubber) . tell me what you think in the comments below. Have a nice day

-vince


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

All three are good for all around shooting.

TBG or latex rubber would be faster than gum rubber.

Rufus' used gum rubber only and became a legend.

If it streches, you can shoot it


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm no expert, but i'm gonna go out on a limb here and say Theraband gold. This stuff seems to offer a nice balance of power, speed, and durability. All these materials are worth trying( along with a few others), but for all around (choose just one) my personal opinion(for what it's worth) is TBG.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

i would defidely throw those new blacktex shooter tapered band in the ring he got about 2700 shots out of them


----------



## vfabrizio (Jan 17, 2013)

thanks! you guys are the best!


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i have only tried thera band out of those 3 and i find that it works excellently but i have heard good things about all of them.


----------



## jsbelljr83 (Dec 29, 2012)

This is good info, last time I had a slingshot was the late 60's and I KNOW it had gum rubber.


----------

